# Shrimping 2019



## WalkinDead

May as well get this thread started for the coming season. 

Looking forward to it as we have had a mild winter and there should be a good carry over from last year, which should lead to good overall season.  One of my friends has already been once this year, a little too early, and didn't fare too well as far as shrimp go, but he did catch more crabs and jelly balls than he wanted.  So many jelly balls, in fact, that he had to wait for the tide to go out to empty his net.  He left right after that.  Had to laugh at him...  The shrimp boats are doing a booming business at the moment, hope they leave us some.

Like last year, DNR will be out occasionally looking for illegal shrimping activity.  If you go, good luck, you are allowed up to four quarts of bait in possession.  Post any results, if you feel brave.

Like last year, I will post what my wife and I accomplish over the course of the year and answer any questions I can as accurately as I can.  Feel free to ask, there are no stupid questions; if you catch us on the beach, stop by and chat.  

Another couple we shrimp with on a somewhat regular basis purchased a boat over the winter and we may expand our shrimping to less populated areas.  If we do, we will post our results and suggest similar areas for those with the means to reach them.  The beach is getting crowded as more and more take up seining and even weekdays are getting to be more popular.  Such is life.

Anyone needing net repairs can contact "Pops" Hagar at: 912-539-0935.  He has told me he would begin showing up at St. Andrews Pic Nic area the weekend prior to Memorial day, which would make it the 24th or 25th.  He will have nets in stock and accept any repairs at that time.

See you on the beach...


----------



## tlee22

WalkinDead said:


> May as well get this thread started for the coming season.
> 
> Looking forward to it as we have had a mild winter and there should be a good carry over from last year, which should lead to good overall season.  One of my friends has already been once this year, a little too early, and didn't fare too well as far as shrimp go, but he did catch more crabs and jelly balls than he wanted.  So many jelly balls, in fact, that he had to wait for the tide to go out to empty his net.  He left right after that.  Had to laugh at him...  The shrimp boats are doing a booming business at the moment, hope they leave us some.
> 
> Like last year, DNR will be out occasionally looking for illegal shrimping activity.  If you go, good luck, you are allowed up to four quarts of bait in possession.  Post any results, if you feel brave.
> 
> Like last year, I will post what my wife and I accomplish over the course of the year and answer any questions I can as accurately as I can.  Feel free to ask, there are no stupid questions; if you catch us on the beach, stop by and chat.
> 
> Another couple we shrimp with on a somewhat regular basis purchased a boat over the winter and we may expand our shrimping to less populated areas.  If we do, we will post our results and suggest similar areas for those with the means to reach them.  The beach is getting crowded as more and more take up seining and even weekdays are getting to be more popular.  Such is life.
> 
> Anyone needing net repairs can contact "Pops" Hagar at: 912-539-0935.  He has told me he would begin showing up at St. Andrews Pic Nic area the weekend prior to Memorial day, which would make it the 24th or 25th.  He will have nets in stock and accept any repairs at that time.
> 
> See you on the beach...


Can wait to see the pic of what yeah catch.  I always enjoy reading the shrimping post.


----------



## Rhodes

I'm curious about your thoughts on cast netting vs seining assuming you have probably cast netted for shrimp in the past and also considering you now have access to a boat and could do both. I personally have only beach seined but have often wondered about the potential of cast netting also.


----------



## WalkinDead

I have used a cast net for bait in the distant past.  I have never cast netted shrimp for consumption.  You can obtain a commercial cast net license through the lottery going on at the moment, if you desire one.  The limit for commercial cast netting is only 60 quarts vs. 48 quarts for a seine.  You could probably get away with using a seine on a commercial cast netting license, but the rewards vs the cost of the license aren't that much better.  I catch enough shrimp seining, it's just not worth the extra expense for me as I have no desire to sell what I catch.
Having used a cast net in the past, as well as a seine, the cast net is far too much work for the little additional reward unless used from a boat, and even then it's more work than I want to put into catching a limit of shrimp. That's just me, though, others may feel it to be worth it, especially those who wish to make money shrimping.
Access to a boat means I can shrimp areas with little to no competition, which in turn means I can catch a limit much faster since there will not be anyone else shrimping ahead of me.  It does add to the expense a bit, but since I will be shrimping with our friends who own the boat, that expense is shared and we can essentially double our limit.  Something we did more than a few times last year, as we both have seines and pulled them simultaneously during the peak of the season.  Our best day last year was 96 quarts in under three hours.  I couldn't do that with a cast net, even from a boat.  During off peak times of the season, the catch rate of a cast net would be abysmal vs the seine and definitely not worth the extra work for me.


----------



## massafibassa

Just curious, you wouldn't be referring to Kim and Ray ?


----------



## fuelman1

I decided several years ago that cast netting was to much work. Even when the shrimp are thick in the sound it takes a lot of throws to fill a cooler. 25 years ago I could do it. Not so much anymore. It wears you out in a hurry. I'm itching to get a seine and give it a try. I need to find a reliable partner to make it work.


----------



## WalkinDead

I just might be referring to Kim and Ray.  I'm still waiting on that invite to go fishing and try that boat out!


----------



## BrileyDog

I’ll be watching this again like last year to see all the great catches and hope to get down and add my own.lol.. I’ll be watching out for the opening day also. Thanks for starting this thread up again WalkinDead!!!


----------



## massafibassa

I thought for a while that was you . The one in my avatar is my old boat.


----------



## WalkinDead

Hoping the season will kick off on June 5th.  Keeping an eye on this site for the announcement:

https://coastalgadnr.org/crd-press-releases-archived


----------



## WalkinDead

Correction to above posted limits for commercial cast netting.

Commercial Cast Net Catch Limits:
•From  Season  Opening  through  November  30:  150  quarts  of  heads  on  shrimp  or  95 quarts of shrimp tails per day is the maximum amount of shrimp allowable, no matter how many licensed commercial cast netters are on a boat.
•December 1 through Season Close: 75 quarts of heads on shrimp or 48 quarts of shrimp tails per day no matter how many licensed commercial cast netters are on a boat.
These limits apply even to shrimp taken with a combination of a cast net and seine.

So, it might be viable to shrimp on a cast net license using a seine, if you're willing to pay the $250 for the license, have the time, can find a willing/dependable partner, and are willing to put forth the effort. 
While I, and friends, have managed to catch 96 quarts during the peak season, using two seines/crews on numerous occasions over the years, it would be difficult to do that at any other time.  Could you make a living at it?  Who knows.


----------



## MajorMaes

What size seine do you recommend for someone that is just starting?


----------



## WalkinDead

8'x75' is easy to use for two people and will catch you plenty of shrimp, used properly.  This is the best all around size.  The 50' is a hobby/bait seine or for people who, due to age or physical constraints, simply can't work the larger ones. The 100' seine will catch you a little more shrimp, but requires much more beach to land and can limit the time available for shrimping in certain locations. 
During the peak season, you can catch enough shrimp to pay for it in one trip, and that's at wholesale prices.


----------



## Blackston

I ain’t ever been but once but my first pull we pulled the net tight and the shrimp rained over the cork line and we had 40 lbs in one pull it was pretty cool reminded of pulling the rigs in the shrimp boat with daddy.    I enjoy y’alls post keep us posted!!!


----------



## WalkinDead

Yep, the best days are two pulls and off to the house with a limit.  Haven't ever been able to do it in just one, but some have.


----------



## mdgreco191

Can't wait to bring out the seine again this year!  We will be down there for a week at the end of June.  Hope the brown shrimp are still around at that point.


----------



## WalkinDead

The brown shrimp should be here into July.


----------



## Geno67

What type do you recommend (size opening, material, color) would you recommend for FL waters? Monofilament is illegal and net can be no more than 500 square feet.


----------



## WalkinDead

The following information is only for Florida residents, or those desiring to seine in Florida waters.

500 square feet is 8'x62.5' of 1.25", stretched mesh, netting.  You would have to use nylon netting, green being the preferred color.  You can either order it online or, I believe, there's a hardware store in Darien, Ga that sells it.  You would then have to hang the net yourself. It is similar to what the shrimp boats use on their nets.  It's heavier and more work to pull through the water due to the extra drag of the increased diameter of the netting.
Knew a guy about three or four years ago that was using a 12'x100' net at Jekyll Island, made of this material with a commercial cast net license.  He couldn't keep help due to the extreme work involved pulling it.  Only saw him use it for that one year, never saw him again.  But then, that's a huge, heavy net.
I've used "Pops" 12'x75' net before while he was repairing mine and even that net was a lot more work than my 8'x100' net.  It does catch more shrimp though due to the deeper pocket; they don't jump the net on you nearly as bad and, if they do, they tend to jump right back into it.
There is a guy in Florida that sells nylon nets legal in Florida:

https://www.beachseines.com/shop.html

If you buy a net from him, before you leave his shop with it, stretch it out and measure it to make sure it is as advertised and the net is square.  He has a tendency to stretch his netting as he hangs it, resulting in less netting than you should have. His nets also have a tendency to not be square; in effect, the top of the net may not be the same length as the bottom of the net.  Not going to explain how I know this.  Lessons learned.  The largest net he sells with 1.25" stretched mesh is 7'x40' for $140.  He may custom make you a 7'x71' net (497 ftsq), not sure; this would be the best net you could get from him that would be legal in Florida.  No idea what he would charge for it.
He does sell $203, 5'x100', 1" stretched mesh net, but, in my opinion, they would be horrible as far as catch rates go.  No idea what Florida regs say for the legal size of the stretched mesh netting, I assume 1" due to the above.  A 5' net would have an almost nonexistent pocket resulting in the shrimp jumping the net badly.
This is the best advice I have for you, hope it helps.

Update:  He sells a 7'x70' (490 ftsq), 1" mesh net for $203.  This would be the one to purchase for use in Florida waters only.


----------



## Geno67

THanks for the good information. I wonder if there's shrimp on the beach at Carrabelle or St. George Island?


----------



## WalkinDead

Not sure where they are, but I would imagine they are there.  Go at night for maximum benefit.  If the beach you are seining is subject to waves, pick a night when there is a West wind to minimize their size.  Make minimum 100 yard pulls to maximize your chance of running into shrimp and continue on down the beach covering areas you haven't covered before to locate them.  Post any results.


----------



## Danny Leigh

WalkinDead said:


> Hoping the season will kick off on June 5th.  Keeping an eye on this site for the announcement:
> 
> https://coastalgadnr.org/crd-press-releases-archived



Even earlier than you had hoped... May 29 which is stated as the third earliest opening day. Notice says that the numbers are in great shape and higher than average at the moment.

Only a week to go.


----------



## WalkinDead

Yep, just saw that.  See y'all on the beach...


----------



## Cituan Rats

WalkinDead said:


> 500 square feet is 8'x62.5' of 1.25", stretched mesh, netting.  You would have to use nylon netting, green being the preferred color.  You can either order it online or, I believe, there's a hardware store in Darien, Ga that sells it.  You would then have to hang the net yourself. It is similar to what the shrimp boats use on their nets.  It's heavier and more work to pull through the water due to the extra drag of the increased diameter of the netting.
> Knew a guy about three or four years ago that was using a 12'x100' net at Jekyll Island, made of this material with a commercial cast net license.  He couldn't keep help due to the extreme work involved pulling it.  Only saw him use it for that one year, never saw him again.  But then, that's a huge, heavy net.
> I've used "Pops" 12'x75' net before while he was repairing mine and even that net was a lot more work than my 8'x100' net.  It does catch more shrimp though due to the deeper pocket; they don't jump the net on you nearly as bad and, if they do, they tend to jump right back into it.
> There is a guy in Florida that sells nylon nets legal in Florida:
> 
> https://www.beachseines.com/shop.html
> 
> If you buy a net from him, before you leave his shop with it, stretch it out and measure it to make sure it is as advertised.  He has a tendency to stretch his netting as he hangs it, resulting in less netting than you should have.  Not going to explain how I know this.  Lessons learned.  The largest net he sells with 1.25" stretched mesh is 7'x40' for $140.  He may custom make you a 7'x71' net (497 ftsq), not sure; this would be the best net you could get from him that would be legal in Florida.  No idea what he would charge for it.
> He does sell $203, 5'x100', 1" stretched mesh net, but, in my opinion, they would be horrible as far as catch rates go.  No idea what Florida regs say for the legal size of the stretched mesh netting, I assume 1" due to the above.  A 5' net would have an almost nonexistent pocket resulting in the shrimp jumping the net badly.
> This is the best advice I have for you, hope it helps.
> 
> Update:  He sells a 7'x70' (490 ftsq), 1" mesh net for $203.  This would be the one to purchase.


So where do you use a 70 foot seine?  One the beach or in the rivers or what.


----------



## Riplukelee

fuelman1 said:


> I decided several years ago that cast netting was to much work. Even when the shrimp are thick in the sound it takes a lot of throws to fill a cooler. 25 years ago I could do it. Not so much anymore. It wears you out in a hurry. I'm itching to get a seine and give it a try. I need to find a reliable partner to make it work.


Where do you fish out of?


----------



## fuelman1

Riplukelee said:


> Where do you fish out of?


I live in Shellman Bluff and usually fish Sapelo Sound and surrounding areas. I was thinking that the outside of Blackbeard Island  and St. Catherines would be a good area.


----------



## WalkinDead

Any sandy beach on any barrier island long enough to pull a seine without hangups should be good. The East beaches will have waves on them unless the wind is coming from the West to reduce them to manageable size; if there is a bar that blocks the waves that would be good.  The waves can be a problem and may dump what you catch if they are too big.


----------



## Riplukelee

I met Pop at St Andrews beach yesterday and bought a 75’ net. I’ve never done this before so I’m excited about figuring out how, when, and where!!


----------



## Cituan Rats

So is this done at night?


----------



## WalkinDead

Night will be the optimum time until about October.  The shrimp come right up to the bank when it is dark, the darker the better, which means new moons will be the optimum nights to shrimp.  You can then begin shrimping during the daylight hours from October through the end of the season, if you can't go at night, but night will still be your best bet for numbers.


----------



## WalkinDead

Heading to the beach tonight.  Not sure if we will be shrimping, or where, as it may be quite crowded.  My wife's nieces husband bought a net after the season closed last year from "Pops" and we will be teaching him how to use it tonight.  Maybe we will see you there...


----------



## WalkinDead

Opening night went pretty much as expected.  We shared the beach with seven other nets and managed about 20 pounds of some nice size shrimp.  Caught a few mullet and a few crabs, nothing to brag about.


----------



## Riplukelee

I’m planning to go Friday and/or Saturday nights ... did you work the outgoing tide?


----------



## Blackston

WalkinDead said:


> Opening night went pretty much as expected.  We shared the beach with seven other nets and managed about 20 pounds of some nice size shrimp.  Caught a few mullet and a few crabs, nothing to brag about.


Dem purty GA white shrimp!!!!


----------



## WalkinDead

Outgoing tide at St. Andrews.


----------



## Chase4556

I will have to check back up on this thread. We usually just toss a cast net from the boat until we get a couple pounds of shrimp. Maybe I need to head south to the St Andrews area and buy a net from "Pops" and see how it goes. I'd assume the same techniques would work up in the Savannah area?


----------



## WalkinDead

WalkinDead said:


> Any sandy beach on any barrier island long enough to pull a seine without hangups should be good. The East beaches will have waves on them unless the wind is coming from the West to reduce them to manageable size; if there is a bar that blocks the waves that would be good.  The waves can be a problem and may dump what you catch if they are too big.


I would think so...


----------



## caughtinarut

Riplukelee said:


> I’m planning to go Friday and/or Saturday nights ... did you work the outgoing tide?


As you can imagine Friday and Saturday are the busiest from what I have encountered.


----------



## Herefishyfishy

WalkinDead said:


> I have used a cast net for bait in the distant past.  I have never cast netted shrimp for consumption.  You can obtain a commercial cast net license through the lottery going on at the moment, if you desire one.  The limit for commercial cast netting is only 60 quarts vs. 48 quarts for a
> Hey there just moved here from Charleston area and I cant locate any shrimp I'm used to deep hole shrimping later in the season In sc but where exactly do they stack up in the st cathrines sound not looking for you spot. Just not yet fimiliar with these waters.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## WalkinDead

I do not use a cast net, personally, but there are those who do.  Maybe they will be kind enough to answer your questions.  I would remind you that baiting for shrimp is not allowed in Georgia waters, though.  You may try locating them in the deeper holes in some of the creeks.


----------



## Riplukelee

I don’t think it will be busy on Ossabaw


----------



## Blackston

They Will “lay up “ at the mouth of Bradley.    Just like st Andrews.


----------



## GaG8tor

fuelman1 said:


> I live in Shellman Bluff and usually fish Sapelo Sound and surrounding areas. I was thinking that the outside of Blackbeard Island  and St. Catherines would be a good area.



Fuelman,
 I just moved to Shellman Bluff. Restricted to kayak fishing at the moment but if ya ever need a hand with the seine let me know. Haven’t done it since I was a kid back in the 70’s.


----------



## WalkinDead

This is the average size you can expect to catch at the moment.  They should be here for the next few weeks.


----------



## Herefishyfishy

WalkinDead said:


> This is the average size you can expect to catch at the moment.  They should be here for the next few weeks.


Where are ya finding them I've yet to find any stacked up in st catherines


----------



## WalkinDead

We were at St. Andrews Thursday night.  Wrong tide and phase of the moon for numbers, but the size was excellent overall and we caught about 30 crabs along with the shrimp.  May go with some friends over to Cumberland tonight to get away from the crowd at St. Andrews and see how it goes over there; gonna depend on the weather.


----------



## breathe in

any tips for seining with one person?


----------



## WalkinDead

I don't think I have ever seen it done.  Guess you could drive a pipe in the ground, fit one of your end poles on it and swing a circle with the other end.  Wouldn't cover much ground, but if the shrimp are in thick, it might get you some.  Let me know how that works out for you!


----------



## b1gger

We used to go regularly to St. Andrew. It has been several years but the last few times we went there, we had a problem with the dolphins going after the catch and tearing holes in the net. Is that still a problem or anybody else have that experience?


----------



## RedHills

Shrimped on the flats of Sarasota Bay my entire life..never used a seine net. Walked the grass flats in less than knee deep water around the passes and shined em with a headlight and dipped them. Best time right up to dead low tide. Other way was to anchor in the pass and dip em as they floated on grass headn to the gulf. (boring)
Always usually got a 5 gal bucket full..FL limit.


----------



## Blackston

This ain’t the Gulf


----------



## RedHills

Blackston said:


> This ain’t the Gulf



I don't think a shrimp cares...there's estuaries that lead to "deeper" water where they go to spawn.


----------



## Scallen2112

And that headlight will get you a good 2" of visibility here while the shrimp are down 4' on the bottom.


----------



## RedHills

Carry on with your nets. Sorry to interupt.


----------



## Blackston

Be easy as catchin butterflies ?


----------



## mdgreco191

RedHills said:


> Shrimped on the flats of Sarasota Bay my entire life..never used a seine net. Walked the grass flats in less than knee deep water around the passes and shined em with a headlight and dipped them. Best time right up to dead low tide. Other way was to anchor in the pass and dip em as they floated on grass headn to the gulf. (boring)
> Always usually got a 5 gal bucket full..FL limit.



I have done both. Dip net in the gulf and seine net in the Atlantic.  Dip netting is a lot of fun especially for kids.  We do that down on the flats around Ft Desoto.  In my experience seining is where the numbers are at though.  My kids still like to see what comes in with the seine (squid, crabs, flounder, etc...).  On a good night you can fill a cooler with good size shrimp fairly quick.


----------



## WalkinDead

To answer the dolphin question above; they are only a problem at St. Andrews and if you're catching large mullet in numbers.  They don't care about the finger mullet or the shrimp.  They tend to be a problem later in the season when the bigger mullet show up in numbers. Should they hit your net, you can quickly patch the hole using 6" zip ties and go back to shrimping.  You  can have the net repaired properly at a later time.  If the mullet are in in large numbers, there may be four or more dolphins following your net.  When it gets that bad I pack it up and go elsewhere as they can literally render your net useless in short order.
The reason they are a problem only at St. Andrews is due to the "Dolphin Tour" boats hand feeding them, as well as some seiners.  This is a $5000 fine if caught doing it, by the way.  Do not try to harm them, they are wild animals and can literally kill you should they take offense at your trying to harm them.
If you should spot dolphins at the beach before you begin seining, it's best to keep your net out of the water until they move on. It may delay your seining a bit, but it will eliminate their being a problem.


----------



## WalkinDead

Braved the weather last night for a nice mess of shrimp.


----------



## Blackston

WalkinDead said:


> Braved the weather last night for a nice mess of shrimp.


That’s a fine bunch a Prawns !!!!!


----------



## Rhodes

WalkinDead said:


> Braved the weather last night for a nice mess of shrimp.



What was the count per lb heads on?


----------



## dirtnap

WalkinDead said:


> To answer the dolphin question above; they are only a problem at St. Andrews and if you're catching large mullet in numbers.  They don't care about the finger mullet or the shrimp.  They tend to be a problem later in the season when the bigger mullet show up in numbers. Should they hit your net, you can quickly patch the hole using 6" zip ties and go back to shrimping.  You  can have the net repaired properly at a later time.  If the mullet are in in large numbers, there may be four or more dolphins following your net.  When it gets that bad I pack it up and go elsewhere as they can literally render your net useless in short order.
> The reason they are a problem only at St. Andrews is due to the "Dolphin Tour" boats hand feeding them, as well as some seiners.  This is a $5000 fine if caught doing it, by the way.  Do not try to harm them, they are wild animals and can literally kill you should they take offense at your trying to harm them.
> If you should spot dolphins at the beach before you begin seining, it's best to keep your net out of the water until they move on. It may delay your seining a bit, but it will eliminate their being a problem.


Ain’t nothing quite like being neck deep on a dark night and having one come up and blow right behind you. I’ve done it and it’ll ruin a good pair of drawers


----------



## caughtinarut

WalkinDead said:


> they are only a problem at St. Andrews and if you're catching large mullet in numbers.  They don't care about the finger mullet or the shrimp.  They tend to be a problem later in the season when the bigger mullet show up in numbers.



When do the larger mullet start showing up? I wouldn't mind having a few of them.


----------



## WalkinDead

Have no idea, gave them to the two boys that went with me as I was headed to Atlanta the next morning.  If I had to guess I would say 18 to 20, give or take.


----------



## mattuga

Can you put out a green light to attract shrimp?  I know you can't use bait attractants.  Was thinking that a light would be useful if cast netting. I couldn't find anything online about it and will 100% count on the response from this forum (sarcasm).  If so, just curious if anyone has general feedback if they've done it with a light.


----------



## WalkinDead

I did see one seine last year that had green glow sticks tie wrapped to the center of their net.  I don't believe that they were doing any better than anyone else at the time.  I remember thinking at the time that it was rather weird.  To each his own, I guess.


----------



## WalkinDead

Finally made it back to the beach after a week in Atlanta for grandsons/sons birthdays; wasn't a bad night at all.  Filled a 30 quart cooler in three hours with some decent white/brown shrimp on incoming tide.  Four nets on the beach.


----------



## Ihunt

I love eating shrimp but I just don’t have it in me to be out there at night. Kuddos to y’all for getting it done but there are way too many toothy critters out there. Not to mention stingrays as big as a table.


----------



## WalkinDead

WARNING!  Be advised that someone on Jekyll Island is calling the game warden to force anyone using white lights on the beach to leave.  Doesn't matter if your fishing, seining, or just walking down the beach at night.  Apparently, they have been calling them on a nightly basis lately.  Red or blue lights only are allowed on the beach during turtle nesting season now, it seems.  The game warden I spoke with tonight couldn't quote me the law or rule specifying this, but he asked us politely to leave anyway.
We did manage to catch about 25 quarts of some decent shrimp before he found us way down by Jekyll Point.  Guess I'll be modifying my light.


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach last night with some friends, 4 nets on the beach, the big white shrimp are still around and the smaller brown shrimp are beginning to show up.  Ended the evening with ~35+ quarts, in three hours, of some decent shrimp.

The "turtle police" were there to insure everyone was using red lights again, no DNR agent last night.  They showed up about 1 am just as we were packing it up for the long walk back to the pic nic area.  This seems to be a nightly thing during turtle nesting season now.  Be advised.

About the Carrabelle island question above, I would think they would be there. They can be caught on any barrier island with sandy beaches.  You're limited to 500 square feet in Florida and no monofilament line can be used; see my post at the beginning of this thread for information on where to obtain a legal seine.


----------



## BrileyDog

They look delicious!! Great catch!!


----------



## Rhodes

WD what are the count/lb running with heads on?


----------



## matthew j

Managed a few pulls this past weekend before it got too crowded.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to St. Andrews tonight, against my better judgement, because a couple of friends wanted some fresh shrimp for a boil.  It was very crowded, six nets on the beach when we got there and more in the parking lot.  Changed our mind and went to the north beach instead.  Had it to ourselves.  Managed ~25 lbs in three hours and one keeper redfish. 

The count per pound varies depending on the species being caught.  The white shrimp are running around 20+ and the brown shrimp are running 50+ per pound at the moment.  The larger white shrimp wont be around much longer and the brown shrimp will molt every two weeks and get larger as the season progresses. Right now the mix is running about 40/60% whites to browns.  I really don't keep track of the count per pound. I go and catch what's there and sort the smaller ones for bait for whiting and eat the rest or share them with friends and family.

This is normal for the beginning of the season.  If you're looking for high numbers of good size shrimp, you will need to wait till September or later.  It will take that long for the white shrimp to grow to sufficient size.  The brown shrimp will only be here until sometime in August then they will be gone for the year.  

Last year was an exceptional year for the brown shrimp, as they were large when they arrived.  This year they arrived somewhat small.  That varies from year to year.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan

WalkinDead said:


> Went to St. Andrews tonight, against my better judgement, because a couple of friends wanted some fresh shrimp for a boil.  It was very crowded, six nets on the beach when we got there and more in the parking lot.  Changed our mind and went to the north beach instead.  Had it to ourselves.  Managed ~25 lbs in three hours and *one keeper redfish*.



Just a heads up, red drum are considered gamefish in Georgia and can only be taken legally with rod and reel.


----------



## WalkinDead

Thanks for the heads up!  Over the years, I have had many game wardens examine our cooler and never once has one commented on the fish in our cooler. That may be luck on our part or personal preference on that particular game wardens part.  Who can say?


----------



## WalkinDead

Not our best night at the beach.  Managed ~10 pounds of some decent shrimp. Some nights are just better than others!


----------



## caughtinarut

We went wednesday night and did not have much luck either. I guess just bad timing


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach last night with some friends.  Managed ~12 lbs of decent shrimp in a couple hours and headed home.


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach last night, caught 20 pounds before we decided we had enough of the small shrimp we were catching.  The jumbo and larger shrimp have really diminished in numbers and the small (what I call pasta shrimp or bait) are making up the bulk of the catch at the moment.  This will improve over time as the shrimp molt every two weeks and grow.  We probably could have caught 40+ pounds easily, but I don't really care for deheading and peeling shrimp that small.


----------



## Rhodes

We call those "chowder grade".


----------



## fuelman1

Kind of strange year. No brown shrimp this summer. I usually stock up my frozen bait during the summer when the browns are cheap. Old timers say when there aren't browns in the summer it will be a good fall for white shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead

Yep, was hoping for another year like last year when the brownies arrived big.  All the ones we have caught this year have been small, and not many of them at that. Every year is different.


----------



## matthew j

The mullet still there


----------



## WalkinDead

We've been catching finger mullet, and a few larger ones.  The bigger mullet will show up later toward the end of August, if things go the way they usually do.


----------



## Fletch_W

I'm confused. The first post says 4 quarts of bait is allowed, but then a later post says bait is not allowed. I know bait is allowed in SC during a special season, what's the story on GA?

-Update, I see you meant bait *shrimp*, not bait *for* shrimp. 

Shrimp baiting is alot of fun, I don't know why GA outlaws it.


----------



## WalkinDead

*http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/shrimp-crab-shellfish-bait-minnows/*
*
Harvest Limit: A sport bait shrimper may not possess at any time more than two (2) quarts of shrimp, no more than ½ pint of which may be dead, and may not take more than four (4) quarts of shrimp within a 24-hour period. When two or more persons occupy the same boat, there may be no more than four (4) quarts of shrimp on board the boat at any time; no more than one pint of which may be dead, and no more than eight (8) quarts of shrimp may be taken within a 24-hour period.

This limit applies to *recreational *power drawn trawls, seines, and cast nets.

It is unlawful to place, deposit, distribute, or scatter any bait of any kind in, on, or over any waters so as to lure, attract, or entice shrimp toward the bait or to cause shrimp to congregate in the area where bait is placed. It is illegal to knowingly fish for shrimp in baited waters.

As for why shrimp "baiting" is not allowed, my guess would be the commercial shrimpers are organized and have the money to lobby the state government against it; where the recreational shrimpers are not organized nor do they have the funds or an organization which could lobby for it.  I seriously doubt recreational shrimpers take enough shrimp during the year to effect the commercial shrimping industry adversely.*

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## WalkinDead

I would imagine so; you wont know unless you go and try it though.

We went to the beach Monday night, 4 other nets waiting on the tide to get right before starting. so we headed to the north beach to shrimp there but couldn't get to the beach due to the fencing. Not sure why it's been fenced off and no real good information at "Friends of Jekyll" site as to why either.  If any one knows, please post it here.  Went back Tuesday night, same thing, so we went fishing at the pier. Caught a nice mess of whiting and one decent black drum.  

Talking to those there at the time, the shrimp are still running very small with a few larger ones in the mix and numbers running around 10 lbs. per seine for the night.
Not really worth the effort for my wife and I, due to size and numbers. With that many nets on the beach, no one is really going to do that well at this point in the season.  We still have about a month of small shrimp and low numbers before it picks up again at the end of September.  The shrimp are molting every two weeks and growing and should double in size by then.
Gonna go to the north end of Cumberland by boat Sunday and scout the beach; may start shrimping over there to eliminate any competition if the beach is right. Much more cost effective if you're the only seine on the beach.


----------



## GONoob

Walkingdead, are you catching any shrimp? Wanted to take my wife down this weekend and show her what seining is all about! 

Would love to meet up with you and sein together, I do have my own net 75'


----------



## WalkinDead

See the post above yours.  We don't shrimp on the weekends unless it's a Sunday night, too many nets on the beach for anyone to do very well.  With the north beach currently unavailable due to the fencing, we are going to explore other options for a month or so.  We may go fishing; if we do, we may pull our seine for some fresh bait before we go.  Maybe we will see you there, if we go.


----------



## billdawg

WalkinDead said:


> I would imagine so; you wont know unless you go and try it though.
> 
> We went to the beach Monday night, 4 other nets waiting on the tide to get right before starting. so we headed to the north beach to shrimp there but couldn't get to the beach due to the fencing. Not sure why it's been fenced off and no real good information at "Friends of Jekyll" site as to why either.  If any one knows, please post it here.  Went back Tuesday night, same thing, so we went fishing at the pier. Caught a nice mess of whiting and one decent black drum.



Was there today and saw the fencing too. Looks like maybe they’re doing some work on the wooden walkover bridge? It looked pretty temporary though so hope it doesn’t last too long.


----------



## fuelman1

billdawg said:


> Was there today and saw the fencing too. Looks like maybe they’re doing some work on the wooden walkover bridge? It looked pretty temporary though so hope it doesn’t last too long.


That is correct. They're repairing the bridge over clam creek. No eta on when they'll have it finished and opened back up.


----------



## WalkinDead

Anyone know if the trail is blocked off on the main road?  You could still access the beach from there, if not.  I neglected to check on the way home Tuesday night.


----------



## Sharkfighter

Never tried Seining,  going to be camping on Jeckyll in Oct with a friend.   will this be a good time to try it?   will definitely be trying it next year.   Thanks for the excellent thread!!!!!


----------



## WalkinDead

From October thru December is an excellent time to seine.  You're not limited to night hours only,the water temp is beginning to drop, the shrimp have grown to sufficient size, the numbers are way up, and crabs are plentiful.  Filling a 60 quart cooler (including 16 lbs of ice) in two to three hours is common.  The only down side is the mullet are running the beaches, which brings the Dolphins, which can tear holes in your net feeding on the mullet in it.  Bring some 4-6 inch wire ties to close the hole until it can be repaired properly.  Donate the mullet to anyone shark fishing, freeze them for cut bait, or take them home to eat.
October is also prime time to catch bull red drum in the sounds, out in front of Jekyll or St. Simon's islands amid the sand bars, and off the beaches/ piers and sharks are not as much of a problem.


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach last night for a couple hours and had it to ourselves.  Caught about 25 lbs. of mixed size shrimp, mostly small but some large also.


----------



## C.Killmaster

WalkinDead said:


> Made it to the beach last night for a couple hours and had it to ourselves.  Caught about 25 lbs. of mixed size shrimp, mostly small but some large also.



What's your preferred method for freezing shrimp?  Any tricks to keeping them from freezer burn?


----------



## WalkinDead

We freeze them in quart Ziploc freezer bags in water, and then place two quart bags into a Ziploc freezer gallon bag, in case the bags leak.  Anything left over at the beginning of the season is shared with friends and family and we do it all over again.  That way we only have the current or last seasons shrimp (if the season has closed) in the freezer at any given time.  We usually limit what we keep in the freezer to around 150 lbs (tails) by the end of the season.  This gives us approximately 75 meals over the course of the year.  Anything we catch above that is shared with friends, family, needy members of the community, and church functions.  
I also donate 4 or 5 cooler fulls, and as many or more coolers full of crabs, to "Pops"; who keeps my nets in A1 condition and has taught us more about shrimping than we would have ever learned on our own.
We enjoy the sport and don't mind sharing our bounty. You never know when that Karma will come back around in unexpected ways.


----------



## fuelman1

Excellent advice on freezing shrimp. That's the way I do it and I've had shrimp last well over 2 years (not on purpose). As long as air can't get to them they'll last.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to Cumberland Island last night to try seining there away from the usual crowd at St. Andrews.  Turned out to be a bit disappointing, was hoping for better results.  Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to St. Andrews last night, three other nets on the beach.  Made two pulls, one 7.5 gallons, the other 4.5 gallons for a 48 quart limit.  The shrimp were thick and small.  Everyone got their limit, I'm sure.  We were done in an hour and headed back home.  Some nights are just better than others.  Looking forward to October when the shrimp will be twice the size they are now or bigger.  I'll update this post with a picture when the ice melts a bit.


----------



## Bobbrown

Just out of interest.....do you ever see fish actively target the shrimp when your out.  You would think by the amount you catch the game fish would be thick


----------



## WalkinDead

We do catch a few trout, redfish, flounder, croaker, needlenose gar, even small tarpon, ladyfish, etc. along and along.  When the mullet are running, we have caught up to 200 pounds in one pull.  But nothing I would call major activity and few signs of fish actively feeding on the shrimp.  The beach we are pulling doesn't have the type of structure they normally feed on.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to Jekyll to check out how well St. Andrews fared through the storm.  Looks like about 8" of sand lost off the beach, that may well be back in a couple of weeks. Didn't look like any of the trees on the beach got re positioned and didn't appear to be any new ones.  
Did manage to pick up a decent Redfish off the pier while we were there.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I purchased some *Pautzke Crab and Shrimp Fuel* at Bass Pro Shop to soak my crab bait chicken in. I wonder if is illegal to cast a net around my sets while crabbing? Would this be considered baiting for shrimp?


----------



## thomasa

In the fall where is it a good area to net some shrimp? I was thinking about sneaking away for some fresh shrimp one weekend. I would imagine just throw a net back in creeks or ride around in the bay? Will that produce a good haul? Gulf coast or ga coast? Thanks in advance


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach last night.  Approximately 45 lbs of mixed shrimp in two hours, mostly small, but some jumbo's in the mix and everything in between.  Things are picking up size wise and most of the shrimp we caught were freshly molted and will be half again as big in a week.


----------



## Rhodes

Sounds good.....thanks for the update walkingdead. I plan to make the trip this week and was wondering if you seen any signs of oil on the water from the capsized ship off the north end of Jekyll. Also would like you to weigh in with your thoughts on the matter since you are local....thanks.


----------



## WalkinDead

So far little to no leakage from the vessel.   I personally do not think the cargo shifted, I think they turned too wide and just ran aground on the channel edge which has just been dredged.  Those people who load those cars do it every day and know what they are doing.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went back to the beach last night, same results about 45-50 lbs. of mixed shrimp in three hours.  Had the beach to ourselves.


----------



## Ladder Man

I would love some shrimp, but don't think it is worth it with all of the fuel/oil in the water.  You can smell the fuel in creeks in SSI.


----------



## WalkinDead

We're catching these at the sourth end of Jekyll, at St. Andrews pic nic area.  Didn't notice any smell nor feel any oil on me after spending three hours in the water.


----------



## GONoob

Ladder Man said:


> I would love some shrimp, but don't think it is worth it with all of the fuel/oil in the water.  You can smell the fuel in creeks in SSI.


If it's not an active leak why can't we pump out all the fuel/oil before it becomes a disaster? I have property in Valdez, AK and to this day you can still find oil. Just curious if anyone has insight on this.


----------



## Rhodes

Walkindead we were at St Andrew's park on Thursday night and I noticed that now the current runs north to south along the beach on a rising tide. I've been going to Jekyll ever since 1998 and the current has always ran south to north on the incoming tide. I think that split in the current used to be north of the bridge. Have you noticed this and is it due to the storm you think?


----------



## WalkinDead

It is not as bad now as it was after the hurricane two years ago when we lost about 30" of sand.  The beach slowly recovers over time and one must realize that this is a living ecosystem that constantly changes for many reasons inshore and offshore.  No two years are ever the same...


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to the beach last night with friends.  Caught about 15 lbs of tails and a cooler full of big mullet.  Better get the mullet while they are here if you want some.  Size of the shrimp has improved.


----------



## tlee22

Was the water rough with the storm out there?


----------



## WalkinDead

Not at all.  A light breeze, enough to keep the sand gnats down, and no waves to speak of.  It was a split tide and bright moon, which explains the low number of shrimp.


----------



## Rhodes

What is a split tide?


----------



## WalkinDead

A split tide is when either a high or low tide occurs in the middle of your time seining which forces you to either wait out the high tide or wait for the water to begin flowing on the low tide so the shrimp will move back in toward the shore.
In effect, you're shrimping both tides, the bottom of one and the top of the other or vice versa.
During ebb tide, the shrimp go back out deep and bury themselves in the sand to prevent predation.  Once the tide begins to move good and stirs up some silt they feel safer and come shallow again.


----------



## mdgreco191

Any sign of fuel or oil at St Andrews?


----------



## WalkinDead

None.


----------



## Uptonongood

I am always amused by the management of shrimp and crab resources. The deer, turkeys, squirrels and other resident game animals belong to the public, not to professional guides. Those crustaceans, like shrimp and crabs, belong to everyone, too, not to just the folks with commercial boats.  I've been trying to find the historical data of the number of commercial shrimp trawling licenses for Georgia but danged if I can find it.  I'm betting there has been at least a 75% drop in those licenses due to it not being economical (foreign imports and fuel prices) for most commercial boats to operate.  That means pressure has dropped and so has harvest. If this is true, then there are a lot of shrimp not being harvested and they will either die from natural causes or migrate south for harvest in another state's waters (Florida).  Of course, there's a chance that water quality has degraded in the estuarine waters and, if so, shrimp and crab production will have declined, too. This will be hard to prove since there was no drive to document water quality 40 years ago.  ("I see nothing so I know nothing!").  Biologists suggested it, urged it but, well, it probably didn't happen.

But, then again, I could be completely off base here.  If anyone can find the license date website, I'd love to see it.


----------



## WalkinDead

I'm doing my part to "save" as many as possible from dying of "old age"!  No one I know wants to eat "farm raised" shrimp from a foreign country.  You can't beat fresh wild Georgia shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to Jekyll Tuesday afternoon for some fishing before/after seining for shrimp at St. Andrews.  Caught ~40+ lbs of mixed sized shrimp in three hours along with 20+sharks and four bull reds off the pier; broke off another 5 or 6 on the pylons.  Went back to the pier after seining and caught one more and lost several others.  An all together great day at Jekyll with friends.
The ship aground doesn't seem to have effected the fishing nor the shrimping. No signs of oil/fuel that we could find while there.


----------



## Cituan Rats

WalkinDead said:


> Made it to Jekyll Tuesday afternoon for some fishing before/after seining for shrimp at St. Andrews.  Caught ~40+ lbs of mixed sized shrimp in three hours along with 20+sharks and four bull reds off the pier; broke off another 5 or 6 on the pylons.  Went back to the pier after seining and caught one more and lost several others.  An all together great day at Jekyll with friends.
> The ship aground doesn't seem to have effected the fishing nor the shrimping. No signs of oil/fuel that we could find while there.


What are you using for bait for the reds?  Thanks


----------



## WalkinDead

Cut mullet, lady fish, pogies, and blue crab if you want to eliminate the sharks.


----------



## Cituan Rats

WalkinDead said:


> Cut mullet, lady fish, pogies, and blue crab if you want to eliminate the sharks.


Thanks. Were any of the reds slot size.


----------



## WalkinDead

None.  We don't fish for the little ones, although we sometimes get them in the seine.  My wife likes catching the big ones, so we go after them exclusively.  We have caught 108 of them over the last year mostly from the bank or the pier. Occasionally one of our friends will take us out on their boat for Tarpon or reds.


----------



## WalkinDead

Some friends took their two nets to the beach Friday night and filled two coolers on the North beach.  He sent me a picture of the results...


----------



## Cituan Rats

can you effectively cast net them


----------



## WalkinDead

Not from the bank.  I have watched many people try it and the reward is not worth the effort.  You would need a boat to do it effectively; and it can be just as rewarding as seining, if you can locate them bunched up in shallow enough water.


----------



## matthew j

Wondering if the new discharge of oil is affecting St. Andrews beach. Want to go seine but don't want oily shrimp.


----------



## matthew j

Wondering if the new discharge of oil is affecting St. Andrews beach. Want to go seine but don't want oily shrimp.


----------



## WalkinDead

We went Wednesday night after catching bull reds on the pier.  No oil at St. Andrews and the shrimp are now decent sized and plentiful. Made three pulls and went home. Heading fishing with a buddy on his boat Thursday morning for bull reds out in front of St. Simon's. Really wanted to catch some mullet for bait, but none around.


----------



## WalkinDead

Update on the oil situation... 
It seems that St. Simon's sound is experiencing some oil issues.  The have put out floating yellow devices to try to keep it to a minimum at Clam Creek entrance, around Bird Island, and Morningstar Marina, as well as other areas where there are inlets into the marshes.  I did not see any evidence of it on the North beach by the pier, but did not get in the water, as we were fishing off the pier and didn't want to sit there with wet clothing on.
We went down to the beach to seine afterwards, but the sand gnats pretty much put an end to that before we even got started, so we went to St. Andrews for our shrimp.
I'd say it's a bit iffy on shrimping the north beach right now until they get the oil situation under control.  Do so at your own risk...
On a brighter note, they had around 25 or so people picking up trash on the north beach while we were there.  Looks like they got quite a bit from the size and numbers of bags they were carrying off.


----------



## bnz

So how’d you make out on the bull reds out front of St Simons?


----------



## WalkinDead

Mostly sharks still...


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to St. Andrews today to see if we could catch shrimp during a bright sunny day.  Made 3 pulls, got about 4lbs of shrimp.  Still a bit early for good daytime shrimping.  Night shrimping remains your best bet for filling a cooler.  The size of the shrimp has picked up and the overall size is much better.  With cooler weather on the way things should pick up soon for daytime shrimping.


----------



## goodoleboy333

WalkinDead said:


> Went to St. Andrews today to see if we could catch shrimp during a bright sunny day.  Made 3 pulls, got about 4lbs of shrimp.  Still a bit early for good daytime shrimping.  Night shrimping remains your best bet for filling a cooler.  The size of the shrimp has picked up and the overall size is much better.  With cooler weather on the way things should pick up soon for daytime shrimping.


Any concern eating them with the current oil situation down there? Wanting to make a run down there early November.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to St.  Andrews today to catch some mullet for red fishing, made two pulls and the dolphins showed up and hit our net.  Took our bait to the pier and managed these in about three hours:


----------



## bnz

Nice.  I was out there yesterday without a bite


----------



## oldboat

WalkinDead said:


> Update on the oil situation...
> It seems that St. Simon's sound is experiencing some oil issues.  The have put out floating yellow devices to try to keep it to a minimum at Clam Creek entrance, around Bird Island, and Morningstar Marina, as well as other areas where there are inlets into the marshes.  I did not see any evidence of it on the North beach by the pier, but did not get in the water, as we were fishing off the pier and didn't want to sit there with wet clothing on.
> We went down to the beach to seine afterwards, but the sand gnats pretty much put an end to that before we even got started, so we went to St. Andrews for our shrimp.
> I'd say it's a bit iffy on shrimping the north beach right now until they get the oil situation under control.  Do so at your own risk...
> On a brighter note, they had around 25 or so people picking up trash on the north beach while we were there.  Looks like they got quite a bit from the size and numbers of bags they were carrying off.


Thanks for the report!


----------



## matthew j

How do you think this storm will affect seining shrimp


----------



## WalkinDead

It will keep me off the beach till the rain passes.  Then it will be business as usual.


----------



## WalkinDead

Wife won't seine in the rain...  so we went fishing for a couple hours.  Managed one bull red and several sharks.  Pier was crowded and quite a few reds were being caught all over it along with flounder, trout, black drum and the usual whiting and croaker.  The fall bite is on...


----------



## BrileyDog

Beautiful bull red!! I’m glad to see the pier was good today even in all this mess..??


----------



## WalkinDead

Went back again today for some more red fish.


----------



## Bobbrown

I’m sort of having a hard time figuring out these bull reds by the pier.  Looks like you were fishing low outgoing with the scheduled low at 8:15 or so. Interesting I spent that exact tide during the morning hours (along with a bunch of others) on the river east of the pier and didn’t see anyone have that kind of action.  You a one greatbull red guy!
So...you think the pier attracts the fish or just closer to the channel. The interesting question is.....do you do as well along the beach as from the pier.


----------



## bnz

There were some guys fishing the beach by the pier last night around low tide that landed 5 in 2-3 hours.  I fished in the sound from slack high to the outgoing yesterday afternoon and didn't get a bite.  Ended up going out front and caught four.

Go figure


----------



## WalkinDead

We do equally well, if not better, on the beach by the pier using surf rods.  No chance of them cutting you off on the pylons; we've lost quite a few to them. We've been fishing the pier with some friends that prefer to fish the pier.  I prefer the left end of the pier by the white wall on incoming tide and the right end of the pier on outgoing tide.  Either tide works on the beach if you are below the outflow of Clam Creek about 150+ yards where the channel swings in toward the beach.  The peak times are 2 hours prior to and after high or low tide, although they can be caught most anytime.  Fresh cut mullet or blue crab if you want to eliminate the sharks and potentially catch a nice black drum.
We typically seine for our fresh mullet/crabs prior to going fishing.  Most any fresh bait fish will work; we've used croaker, whiting, yellow tails, blue fish, lady fish, big pogies, etc.  We don't use chunks, we use fillets instead because the water leaches the oil from the meat which may serve as an attractant.
I have had little luck trying to catch them on the south end of Jekyll, though I have caught a few there.  Unless you're in the right location, you can't cast close enough to the channel there without a surf rod and most don't want to make the long walk to the best locations because you get stuck behind the trees at high tide or you have to walk a long way from the soccer fields.
We are at 132 for the year so far and our biggest was ~45 lbs, caught by my wife.  She's about 6' tall, the fish was about 60", they usually run around 33" to 43".  We have never caught a "keeper" off the pier.


----------



## Bobbrown

Great..thanks.  So fresh is better than frozen I assume


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach to try some daytime shrimping.  Not much action and the dolphins were a pain.  Waited out high tide and went back at night, ended up with 20+ lbs of mixed sized shrimp before my partner called it; he needed to get some sleep for work the next day.  Back at the house by midnight.  We shrimped the south end during the day and the north beach at night.  No oil from the ship wreak was encountered while we were there.  Let him have what we caught, so no picture to post.
Couple of gentlemen were surf fishing on the beach while we were there and caught several bull reds.


----------



## WalkinDead

Pulled the net twice for bait for red fishing Wednesday, very few shrimp but enough finger mullet for fishing.  Turned out to be a disappointing day for us, but I witnessed several caught by others on the beach.  We moved from the beach to the pier to fish with some friends before dusk, as the critters were beginning to come out.  Caught some sharks, but no reds.


----------



## WalkinDead

I was reviewing our catch history from last season.  This time last season we were catching a cooler full of shrimp in 3-4 pulls during the day along with half to a full cooler full of crabs.  Makes me wonder where the shrimp/crabs are this year. Things will have to start happening here pretty soon, I hope.


----------



## WalkinDead

Pulled the net once for mullet at St. Andrews, dolphins showed up, so we went to the north beach, made one pull, no fish or shrimp???.  Still only a few shrimp during daylight hours, but nice size.  No bull reds, but 4 decent sharks, two 20+ lb sting rays, and a mess of whiting.  Not a disappointing afternoon.


----------



## tlee22

Nice.  can you still take home shrimp or is it for bait fishing only?  Did not know if the season already ended.


----------



## WalkinDead

Typically ends December 31.


----------



## WalkinDead

With all the "global warming" we've had lately, time to break out the wet suit...


----------



## WalkinDead

Made it to the beach Friday afternoon, pulled 4 times on incoming tide and managed 15 lbs. of shrimp and 20+ nice blue crabs.  At least the crabs are beginning to show up!  Shared the beach with a nice family from up north.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went back Saturday, about the same results, but 31 nice size blue crabs.


----------



## WalkinDead

Went to St. Andrews Wednesday to see if the shrimp were there.  They weren't and neither were the crabs.  We took what we caught and went to the pier where we managed three nice black drum before the sand gnats came out and my wife called it.  I have my doubts that we will go shrimping again this year.
Been a pleasure keeping the community informed of what was happening shrimping wise over the last 5 months.  We will see you in 2020, God willing.


----------



## BrileyDog

WalkinDead said:


> Went to St. Andrews Wednesday to see if the shrimp were there.  They weren't and neither were the crabs.  We took what we caught and went to the pier where we managed three nice black drum before the sand gnats came out and my wife called it.  I have my doubts that we will go shrimping again this year.
> Been a pleasure keeping the community informed of what was happening shrimping wise over the last 5 months.  We will see you in 2020, God willing.


I look forward to this thread since you started it! Thanks so much for taking the time to keep all of us informed!! Hope y’all had a Happy Thanksgiving and will have a Great Christmas!!


----------



## Foster

Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed!


----------

